# Buying snowblower online?



## NABlower (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi all - rookie poster still...So forgive me if this breaks any rules for overt commercialism.

Am just trying to get me a blower before winter ends.
Not the best time I know.

But is it ok to buy from online dealers? Or is it too much of a hassle?

I would much rather buy from a local dealer but the ones around here in Central VA seem to give me the usual lines about how manufacturers have shifted productions to mowers or there is no inventory around.

I know I can't get a Honda online but darn good American made Ariens or Toros can be had.

You feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

GET the TORO and run for them hills out there.


----------



## NABlower (Feb 25, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> GET the TORO and run for them hills out there.


Buying Toro's online is ok?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

NABlower said:


> Buying Toro's online is ok?


you can buy them online right from TORO.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I've ordered three Ariens on-line. Everything has been good with all machines.


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

I agree. I wanted an Ariens 921036 and could not get one locally. I found them online and was very happy with the transaction. There are a few online. I used McHenry Power Equipment Inc., Outdoor Power Equipment McHenry IL a friend used Honda Generators - Snow Blowers - Lawn Mowers - Zero Turn Mowers.

I am sure other members can give you recommendations.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

NABlower said:


> I know I can't get a Honda online but darn good American made Ariens or Toros can be had.


 Honda's can also be purchased online.

Highly recommend Speedway Sales for online snow blower purchases. They carry a wide selection of brands.

Honda Generators - Snow Blowers - Lawn Mowers - Zero Turn Mowers


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

Hmm. Unless you have a particular reason for buying a blower in Virginia this late in the season, you may be better off to just wait until next season. Who know what the new models have in store for us! Robert from Honda mentioned a new American made 2 stage slated for release later this year! I can't wait to see it!

If your set on getting one now, you're in the right place to get recommendations of reputable online dealers.

Be sure to let us know what you decide!


----------



## NABlower (Feb 25, 2015)

Loco-diablo said:


> Hmm. Unless you have a particular reason for buying a blower in Virginia this late in the season, you may be better off to just wait until next season. Who know what the new models have in store for us! Robert from Honda mentioned a new American made 2 stage slated for release later this year! I can't wait to see it!
> 
> If your set on getting one now, you're in the right place to get recommendations of reputable online dealers.
> 
> Be sure to let us know what you decide!



Yes I am dead set on getting something now. 
Guys & power equipment you know?!LOL!

It's funny, the year I put off buying a blower, it's snow 2x in the last 7 days here. Anyhow, would love to know more about the online vendors out there from every1.

Thanks for chiming in!


----------



## NABlower (Feb 25, 2015)

uberT said:


> I've ordered three Ariens on-line. Everything has been good with all machines.



Any particular vendor? Thanks.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

NABlower said:


> Yes I am dead set on getting something now.
> Guys & power equipment you know?!LOL!
> 
> It's funny, the year I put off buying a blower, it's snow 2x in the last 7 days here. Anyhow, would love to know more about the online vendors out there from every1.
> ...


I'd wait for the new models to come out now. Why buy a year old product when you can get a 2015 In a few months?


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

my buddy bought an ariens on line in the middle of winter. delivered it right into his garage. not sure but the driver may have even set it up for him.
but... there is fairly recent thread here where someone bought a lemon on line and had a problem and the warranty repair was kind of a nightmare and many members here said they would never buy online.


----------



## NABlower (Feb 25, 2015)

brickcity said:


> my buddy bought an ariens on line in the middle of winter. delivered it right into his garage. not sure but the driver may have even set it up for him.
> but... there is fairly recent thread here where someone bought a lemon on line and had a problem and the warranty repair was kind of a nightmare and many members here said they would never buy online.


Yeah, that's the fear - not getting after sales support.
But the power equipment shops I have here might as well be strangers to snow blowers as they barely carry any & it makes me uneasy to think even if I order one from them they have the capabilities to handle any kind of after sales service beyond taking it back.


----------



## NABlower (Feb 25, 2015)

micah68kj said:


> I'd wait for the new models to come out now. Why buy a year old product when you can get a 2015 In a few months?


That wouldn't be a problem. What really is the problem is finding a local dealer that would be knowledgeable about snowblowers in Central VA.

Like I mentioned above, they know lawn mowers & bikes but snowblower?
It's exotic to them haha!


----------



## BostonSnow (Feb 18, 2015)

My 2014 pro 32 was purchased online from Speedway Sales. Everything was perfect except the reflector part of the headlight had a crack in it. I contacted Ariens support with my name, model and serial number. I was already in the system because Speedway registered the machine. New light assembly was in the mail that day.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

NABlower said:


> Any particular vendor? Thanks.


Two of the machines came from Outdoor Power Equip in Clay NY. They delivered the machines to my home as part of their service. I don't think they "ship".

Speedway, where the third machine came from, ships via a common carrier. So, Speedway is a big player, McHenry seems to be a big player and there's also Snowblowersdirect which I've seen mentioned a couple of times.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

Freezn said:


> Honda's can also be purchased online.
> 
> Highly recommend Speedway Sales for online snow blower purchases. They carry a wide selection of brands.
> 
> Honda Generators - Snow Blowers - Lawn Mowers - Zero Turn Mowers


Did you read Vento's fiasco with Speedway sales? I would much rather buy from local dealer. Bought a HS724 last month locally. I'm having some minor issues with it.Called dealer and he is picking it up and bringing it back to me no charge. If you buy online you will go to the back of the line for local warranty service.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Charley, what you say is true and probably what most would prefer to do .... assuming the local dealer has inventory. No one did in my area 1 year ago. I suspect it's the same or worse this year.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

NABlower said:


> That wouldn't be a problem. What really is the problem is finding a local dealer that would be knowledgeable about snowblowers in Central VA.
> 
> Like I mentioned above, they know lawn mowers & bikes but snowblower?
> It's exotic to them haha!


Have you actually spoken to either of those dealers and inquired about their knowledge of blowers? I'd still buy local if I were you. Even though they may not be totally in the loop with blowers you'll have local dealer support. As Charley95 pointed out. Read Vento's tale of woe buying from an online dealer. Personally, I wouldn't do it. Something I just thought of... You say your local dealers aren't too familiar w/snowblowers and the online dealers are. What advantage is it to buy from an online dealer when it comes to service? You gonna ship it back to them?


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

I think one would want to buy locally at the beginning of the season. You would then be prepared for big storms like the east coast.


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

Actually I may have gotten the best of both. When I purchased the Ariens, I received free shipping. But had to pay a $50 fee for lift gate service. Instead, I had it shipped to the local Ariens shop. They were NOT upset as they did not have any 921036 to sell me. 

So they shipped to the Ariens dealer, I saved the $50 lift gate fee and the dealer charged me $50 to assemble, start and deliver the Ariens. Through this I did get to meet the local dealer. He did mention that is I needed any work they were the local Ariens warrantee and repair shop. 

Could I have done all this myself and saved the $50? Yes. But a bit of good will goes a long way. I met the owner and three of the shop staff. Plus they did mention that if the unit needed service since I was a customer, they give them preferential treatment in the case of a busy time.


----------



## NABlower (Feb 25, 2015)

BostonSnow said:


> My 2014 pro 32 was purchased online from Speedway Sales. Everything was perfect except the reflector part of the headlight had a crack in it. I contacted Ariens support with my name, model and serial number. I was already in the system because Speedway registered the machine. New light assembly was in the mail that day.


Great endorsement of those guys. That's 2 now. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## NABlower (Feb 25, 2015)

charley95 said:


> Did you read Vento's fiasco with Speedway sales? I would much rather buy from local dealer. Bought a HS724 last month locally. I'm having some minor issues with it.Called dealer and he is picking it up and bringing it back to me no charge. If you buy online you will go to the back of the line for local warranty service.


Yes that's what we all fear when buying big ticket items online.
And like mentioned, the ideal situation is a local dealer will have it in stock but me living in a 'snow hole' that finely got filled the last couple of years, these local dealers carried like 2 for the entire season & with the front lines of the North East needing reinforcement, they probably turned in what ever extras they couldn't sell by December.

That said, while it's bad luck for Vento, I gotta believe that most of us who purchase items online will rarely ever win that type of negative lottery. The percentage are low, else these online vendors would have gone out of business with bad customer service.


----------



## Snowhawg (Feb 20, 2015)

If you have access to a GOOD local dealer, you'd be a fool to buy online even if you save a few bucks. You cannot put a price on good local support after the sale. If you don't have a quality dealer to deal with then you'd be better off buying online.


----------



## NABlower (Feb 25, 2015)

micah68kj said:


> Have you actually spoken to either of those dealers and inquired about their knowledge of blowers? I'd still buy local if I were you. Even though they may not be totally in the loop with blowers you'll have local dealer support. As Charley95 pointed out. Read Vento's tale of woe buying from an online dealer. Personally, I wouldn't do it. Something I just thought of... You say your local dealers aren't too familiar w/snowblowers and the online dealers are. What advantage is it to buy from an online dealer when it comes to service? You gonna ship it back to them?



Yes - briefly over the phone. 
One wanted to sell me his leftover Sno-tek 20 & the other said he would try to get me one as part of his motorcycle order but he couldn't guaranteed when that would be.

So while, I could have insisted, I believe my first impressions of both were that it wasn't a primiary line of business.

So that would make me think that they couldn't service it easily either.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

SnowGuy69 said:


> Actually I may have gotten the best of both. When I purchased the Ariens, I received free shipping. But had to pay a $50 fee for lift gate service. Instead, I had it shipped to the local Ariens shop. They were upset as they did not have any 921036 to sell me.
> 
> So they shipped to the Ariens dealer, I saved the $50 lift gate fee and the dealer charged me $50 to assemble, start and deliver the Ariens. Through this I did get to meet the local dealer. He did mention that is I needed any work they were the local Ariens warrantee and repair shop.
> 
> Could I have done all this myself and saved the $50? Yes. But a bit of good will goes a long way. I met the owner and three of the shop staff. Plus they did mention that if the unit needed service since I was a customer, they give them preferential treatment in the case of a busy time.


This perhaps is the ideal situation for an online purchase. Machine delivered to local dealer for setup and delivery. Had Venta's machine been setup by a dealer, i believe his issue would have been nipped in the bud.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

Snowhawg said:


> If you have access to a GOOD local dealer, you'd be a fool to buy online even if you save a few bucks. You cannot put a price on good local support after the sale. If you don't have a quality dealer to deal with then you'd be better off buying online.


Also, my dealer is picking up and delivering back to me no charge for a warranty repair. I would like to think he values me as a customer for buying a Honda from him. When I purchased my HS724 from him he didn't have any on hand so he got me one in 3 days. For me it wasn't worth buying online. Actually it was more expensive buying online verses buying one from him. He took $150 off for a cash sale.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

SnowGuy69 said:


> Actually I may have gotten the best of both. When I purchased the Ariens, I received free shipping. But had to pay a $50 fee for lift gate service. Instead, I had it shipped to the local Ariens shop. They were upset as they did not have any 921036 to sell me.
> 
> So they shipped to the Ariens dealer, I saved the $50 lift gate fee and the dealer charged me $50 to assemble, start and deliver the Ariens. Through this I did get to meet the local dealer. He did mention that is I needed any work they were the local Ariens warrantee and repair shop.
> 
> Could I have done all this myself and saved the $50? Yes. But a bit of good will goes a long way. I met the owner and three of the shop staff. Plus they did mention that if the unit needed service since I was a customer, they give them preferential treatment in the case of a busy time.





Loco-diablo said:


> This perhaps is the ideal situation for an online purchase. Machine delivered to local dealer for setup and delivery. Had Venta's machine been setup by a dealer, i believe his issue would have been nipped in the bud.


 For ME this is the route I would go , I'm not mechanically inclined by any stretch of the term 
But , more to the point is talking to the dealer(s) in the area face to face if you can. If you can find one willing to treat you like you bought it from them ( pay extra for them to set it up ) and has a good working relationship a good brand ( honda, ariens ,or toro for examples ) you get that peace of mind knowing that you have that dealer support if you ever need repairs or service. If you have a dealer for your lawnmower and other OPE that would be a good place to start.


----------



## NABlower (Feb 25, 2015)

1894 said:


> For ME this is the route I would go , I'm not mechanically inclined by any stretch of the term
> But , more to the point is talking to the dealer(s) in the area face to face if you can. If you can find one willing to treat you like you bought it from them ( pay extra for them to set it up ) and has a good working relationship a good brand ( honda, ariens ,or toro for examples ) you get that peace of mind knowing that you have that dealer support if you ever need repairs or service. If you have a dealer for your lawnmower and other OPE that would be a good place to start.




After reading every1's eloquent positions on my OP & Vento's + the break in the wintry weather. I will revisit with my local dealers & see if I can form some kind of working relationship with them. Things get loss in translations sometimes over the phone & definitely over email.

Best to do it face to face & cause it _*can *_get a lot worse doing it remotely


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Buy online if your mechanically inclined. If you have no tools and have to pay someone to check and replensih the oil in your car go to a dealer. I would have no problems buying online but not everyone is handy with tools.


----------



## conwaylake (Feb 6, 2014)

*How to buy direct from Ariens on-line ?*



uberT said:


> I've ordered three Ariens on-line. Everything has been good with all machines.



I go to the Ariens site, and it only has 'where to buy' .


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

GustoGuy said:


> Buy online if your mechanically inclined. If you have no tools and have to pay someone to check and replensih the oil in your car go to a dealer. I would have no problems buying online but not everyone is handy with tools.


I couldn't agree more. If you're mechanically inclined and have the proper tools, there really isn't a reason you should fear purchasing the machine online, except if you have reservations about whether it's the right machine for you. Let me say this, I would much rather purchase a machine online and perform the set-up myself, then to purchase a machine from one of the Big Box Stores not knowing who's doing the set-up. It just really depends on your mechanical skill set and willingness to ask questions when in doubt. Knock on wood, with the exception of manufacturer safety recalls none of my machines have been back to the dealer for preventative maintenance or mechanical issues. I take ownership of the maintenance and so far all the mechanical issues have all been within my scope of mechanical ability. I'd be willing to bet a good portion of us DIY'ers haven't been back to the dealership (with the exception of purchasing parts or fluids) since the initial purchase. Just need to make sure the initial set-up is done to manufacturer specs and you should be good to go with any of the major brands (Ariens, Toro, Honda, Simplicity, etc). Just my $0.02


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

conwaylake said:


> I go to the Ariens site, and it only has 'where to buy' .


I did that and used my zip code. I feel it's of _critical importance_ to support my local dealers so that they are there when I need a part to fix my lawnmower, snowblower, leaf blower, generator etc on a Saturday morning or Wednesday evening when said piece of equipment just broke.

Not likely to get that belt, spring, nut or bolt in my hand by clicking "Buy It Now."


----------



## NABlower (Feb 25, 2015)

GustoGuy said:


> Buy online if your mechanically inclined. If you have no tools and have to pay someone to check and replensih the oil in your car go to a dealer. I would have no problems buying online but not everyone is handy with tools.


Agree. I have no problems with my lawn mower & the single stage blower...but guys with the more complicated 'rigs' like Vento, I could see the frustrations esp. new & no after sales followup from the vendor.

I was incline at the beginning to buy from Speedway. But not anymore.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

NABlower said:


> Hi all - rookie poster still...So forgive me if this breaks any rules for overt commercialism.
> 
> Am just trying to get me a blower before winter ends.
> Not the best time I know.
> ...


 as a general rule, I never buy ANYTHING from a dealr, that goes for cars, stereos, snowblowers, lawnmowers, chainsaws, anything...

reason- a dealer has a ton of overhead, insurance, employee salaries, taxes, licensing, building maintenance, utilities, etc. to pay. so their prices are always higher !! they HAVE TO make a profit, so they charge more.

if you buy a snowblower, buy it from a private party who bought it new. you will get the machine for 1/2 or less the price of what a dealer would charge. the private owner just wants the machine gone, and if he put it up for sale, it's because he knows the dealer won't give him much for it.


----------



## BostonSnow (Feb 18, 2015)

NABlower said:


> Great endorsement of those guys. That's 2 now. Thanks for the feedback.


You're Welcome


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> as a general rule, I never buy ANYTHING from a dealr, that goes for cars, stereos, snowblowers, lawnmowers, chainsaws, anything...
> 
> reason- a dealer has a ton of overhead, insurance, employee salaries, taxes, licensing, building maintenance, utilities, etc. to pay. so their prices are always higher !! they HAVE TO make a profit, so they charge more.
> 
> if you buy a snowblower, buy it from a private party who bought it new. you will get the machine for 1/2 or less the price of what a dealer would charge. the private owner just wants the machine gone, and if he put it up for sale, it's because he knows the dealer won't give him much for it.


 So should we also assume that you only shop at Walmart for the lowest possible prices too? Dealers bring _value_ to the buyer by offering support, knowledgeable advice, repairs, parts, and instruction just to name a few things. Is there something objectionable about a dealer making a profit? 

Some of us find great value in having local dealer support and factory warranties. I do.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> as a general rule, I never buy ANYTHING from a dealr, that goes for cars, stereos, snowblowers, lawnmowers, chainsaws, anything...
> 
> reason- a dealer has a ton of overhead, insurance, employee salaries, taxes, licensing, building maintenance, utilities, etc. to pay. so their prices are always higher !! they HAVE TO make a profit, so they charge more.
> 
> if you buy a snowblower, buy it from a private party who bought it new. you will get the machine for 1/2 or less the price of what a dealer would charge. the private owner just wants the machine gone, and if he put it up for sale, it's because he knows the dealer won't give him much for it.


That's fine if you want used. If you want a new snowblower you have 3 choices.
Big box, online dealer, local dealer.
I'll take local dealer every time. 1st of all, the machine is assembled correctly and you get to see it, discuss the features, ask questions and run it prior to purchase . You can't be sure of assembly or knowledgeable discussion at a big box store. 
Online? Well it's not assembled at all, which is no big deal if you have the time to deal with it. It's not rocket science. But you risk receiving a damaged machine right from the get go. While it may be remedied, who needs the hassle.

Also, you can negotiate the price at the local dealer. Not true for online or big box. My local dealer was the same exact price as big box, the difference was I negotiated the sales tax in, saving myself about $80. Now I have a local dealer to stand behind my professionally assembled machine for service.

Some manufacturers like STIHL don't allow their machines to be sold online or at big box stores . They are only available at an authorized STIHL retailer.


----------



## pdesjr (Feb 7, 2015)

Local dealer first.Service is there. Online dealer second if your handy with power equipment and can assemble and setup.Big box third if your a mechanic and can fix what they screw up.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

charley95 said:


> Did you read Vento's fiasco with Speedway sales?


To bad Vento is not chiming in on this thread. 

Maybe he's not been around in a while,,,,,,,,,


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> as a general rule, I never buy ANYTHING from a dealr, that goes for cars, stereos, snowblowers, lawnmowers, chainsaws, anything...
> 
> reason- a dealer has a ton of overhead, insurance, employee salaries, taxes, licensing, building maintenance, utilities, etc. to pay. so their prices are always higher !! they HAVE TO make a profit, so they charge more.
> 
> if you buy a snowblower, buy it from a private party who bought it new. you will get the machine for 1/2 or less the price of what a dealer would charge. the private owner just wants the machine gone, and if he put it up for sale, it's because he knows the dealer won't give him much for it.


My dealer took $150 off the price of my new Honda HS724 I bought off of them last month that they ordered for me. I couldn't get that deal online.


----------



## Bror Jace (Jan 13, 2015)

I agree with a lot of this thread. My 2 rules for buying something like a snowblower on-line are:

1) Buy a reputable brand. This is not time to find out if the Hang Sing Snowie-Blowey is a good machine or not.

2) You better be mechanically inclined and able to sort out minor set-up problems yourself rather than dealing with the time and trouble of sending the unit back or bringing it to a dealer you did not buy it from and paying $ to get it in running order.

I bought my Ariens from Homedepot.com. Wheeling it around for the first time, I squeezed the axle unlock and a cotter key in the mechanism snapped and I had to replace it before I even started it for the first time. Real easy ... but a snowblower newbie with little mechanical experience might not even noticed when it happened.

Dad bought an Ariens from Home Depot in 2007. Maiden voyage was OK. 2nd time out it performed poorly. I was able to open it up a bit and see that the pulleys were misaligned, twisting and chewing up the belts. This was a straight-forward fix (allen key was very, VERY tight) but again, I was able to diagnose and address a simple matter without a return-trip to a dealer or independent mechanic.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

BostonSnow said:


> My 2014 pro 32 was purchased online from Speedway Sales. Everything was perfect except the reflector part of the headlight had a crack in it. I contacted Ariens support with my name, model and serial number. I was already in the system because Speedway registered the machine. New light assembly was in the mail that day.


WOW, what similarities! I'm from Salem, MA. Compare our list of machines we own in the signatures. My brother has a 2014 Ariens Pro 28 an i have access to 2 simplicity signature pro 1732 if needed. Also my new 2015 pro 32 was ordered from Speedway and came with a cracked headlight reflector. Ariens sent me a new one haha.


----------



## NABlower (Feb 25, 2015)

Loco-diablo said:


> That's fine if you want used. If you want a new snowblower you have 3 choices.
> Big box, online dealer, local dealer.
> I'll take local dealer every time. 1st of all, the machine is assembled correctly and you get to see it, discuss the features, ask questions and run it prior to purchase . You can't be sure of assembly or knowledgeable discussion at a big box store.
> Online? Well it's not assembled at all, which is no big deal if you have the time to deal with it. It's not rocket science. But you risk receiving a damaged machine right from the get go. While it may be remedied, who needs the hassle.
> ...


The only caveat to all the 'local dealers first' paradigm is that a local dealer is available & able to sale AND service your snowblower.

Esp. where I live Central VA - what I have heard so far locally - doesn't impress me as much what some of you are saying about your dealers.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

NABlower said:


> The only caveat to all the 'local dealers first' paradigm is that a local dealer is available & able to sale AND service your snowblower.
> 
> Esp. where I live Central VA - what I have heard so far locally - doesn't impress me as much what some of you are saying about your dealers.


So I take that you haven't pulled the trigger yet. Have you decided to wait for the 2016 models? Or are you still on the hunt?

I would hope that any 'authorized dealer' of any brand would be capable of satisfactory service. If not I would hope the manufacturer would yank the franchise. 

As far as availability goes, well, if your blower goes down in the middle of January, chances are you're going to have to get in line for repairs, warrantee or not. The same is true for a lawnmower that craps out in the middle of May. The difference being that the line moves a bit faster for those who purchased the machine from said dealer.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

NABlower said:


> Hi all - rookie poster still...So forgive me if this breaks any rules for overt commercialism.
> 
> Am just trying to get me a blower before winter ends.
> Not the best time I know.
> ...


There are 3 pages of replys for this thread, I'm not looking at them all. If your mechanically inclined and can repair engines or mechanical equipment, and you can save $$$ by buying online. then jump on it. If you have trouble replacing a light bulb, by it from a dealer...let him do the maintenance......


----------



## Drift-King (Jul 29, 2015)

Okay, after reading every post in this thread, there are clearly plusses and minuses to selecting either local dealer (big box included) or online. "Local" dealer(s) depending upon where you are located might be great or not. * IF* we were to go the online route, I have seen mentioned: Wise?, Speedway, McHenery, SnowBlowers Direct, have seen ad for Jack's as well(if I missed one please advise). From this list of online sellers one or two must rise to the top as better than the others. SBF members, can you share your recommendations. I am sure many might want to buy online and would appreciate using the best. Thanking you all in advance./


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I guess I would attempt to buy early in the season (now) and try to buy from someone local (not Home Depot/Lowes). If you have an issue with the machine, the dealer is going to be there to support you.


----------

